# Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X3 CRASHES



## destinysolo (Feb 11, 2010)

I am having alot of problems with Paint Shop Pro Photo X3 with hang time and crashes!
I have had atleast a dozen times where it says not responding. I have to ctrl+alt+delete
to close it! can anyone help? Seems I'm not the only one with this problem!
thanks destiny


----------



## mrblorry (Mar 2, 2010)

Which version of Windows are you using? My experience is that it's ok on Windows 7 (both 32 and 64 bit), but it bombs hard on Win XP. No testing on Vista as of yet. Paint Shop Pro X2 ran like a champ on all these systems.

VERY aggravating, especially since Corel hasn't even addressed this MASSIVE bug on their website.


----------



## carilyne (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm having the same problem using Windows 7. It will adjust image size, but any other command makes it crash. Anyone have an idea to try -- of course didn't discover it until after Corel Tech Support closed for the weekend. Thanks! 
Carrie


----------



## nimbussz (Mar 26, 2010)

I have been experiencing these problems too, with windows 7 HP 32-bit. Most editing operations go without problem, but for example Digital camera Noise Removal makes the program crash unexpectedly many times. Furthermore, the Nikon NEF format does not display correctly at PSP X3. The images look all like sun bleached and over exposed.
This certainly is not the image editing stuff for me!
Happy I tried the evaluation version first, although it's not that expensive a program anyway, at least compared to Photoshop. But I really like the Time Machine function in it!


----------



## carilyne (Mar 13, 2010)

There is now a patch for this at corel.com. Also if you uncheck the preview on image box it helps as well.


----------



## nimbussz (Mar 26, 2010)

Was the patch of any help to your Corel problems?
What graphics card and CPU you're using?


----------

